# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Ваша репутация на форуме

## grey

В связи с тем, что многим не известна функция репутаций на форуме, пишу о ней.

Любой участник форума по умолчанию имеет репутацию 10. Любой другой участник форума может либо увеличить её либо уменьшить. Чем выше уровень репутации у пользователя, тем сильнее он повлияет на повышение или понижение репутации другого пользователя.
Система репутаций удобна тем, что сами пользователи могут занизить плохого пользователя или завысить хорошего.

На нашем форуме уровень репутации используется для доступа к некоторым разделам, например пользователь с отрицательной репутацией не может попасть в раздел "Способы суицида".

----------


## Depress

Наведается кучка троллей и от балды всем минуса влепят... А зачем она вообще? Только чтобы скрыть некоторые разделы от "отрицательных" товарищей и дискриминировать новичнов с >10 сообщений?

----------


## tventin2

Выходит, я тоже "отрицательный товрищ", я не вижу закрытых разделов  :Frown:  За что?

----------


## Freezer2007

сложная система).

2Depress - троли тут редкое явление даже в лучшие времена были, редкий неадекват заходит сюда, спорить небуду бывает всё, всёже.

2tventin2 - нажми на квадрат, под собщений количеством, зелёный. Непишет репутацию твою оно. Дело не в репутации думаю я. 
Я из-за глюка вчера в несуициде сообщения оставлять немог(репа 24, сообщений >10, и регистрация уже в прописку превратилас)), ничего разобралис)), может тоже баг какой то, найдут - устранят.

----------


## stre10k

Зачем НЕ Суицид то ограничивать? лучше бы ограничения как рах на способы поставили, на "Я не один" чтоб не палили где кто встречается, моя проблема тоже такая особая тема... 
а НЕ суицид то зачем?

----------


## Freezer2007

хм, тоже тома интересная какие темі ограничивать.
как я понимаю Не суицид лимитировали для того чтоб сообщения сразу же не набилвали на флуд-темах. Хотя набить можно и на "дневнике", творчестве и т.д.

но согласен со стрелком что ограничить доступ в первую очередь нужно к способам. 
"Моя проблема", ИМХО, ограничиватся недолжна, ибо человек несможет отписатся в этой теме. Лучше будет применить какие либо более жестские формы модерирования, для того что бы исключить неадекватные посты.

----------


## grey

> Выходит, я тоже "отрицательный товрищ", я не вижу закрытых разделов  За что?


  теперь доступен же? :Smile:  перенос в группу, которая может читать и писать в этих разделах производится после последней активности пользователя когда он набрал постов и репу и дату регистрации.

----------


## огрызок тепла

а какие у нас закрытые разделы есть?и какие вообще есть?а вдруг я не все разделы вижу? а я же все разделы вижу, да? (трясет грея, шумит,  создает панику на форуме)

----------


## stre10k

да, мою проблему нельзя ограничивать, это я перепутал чего то
я так и не понял где кнопочки про репутацию?

----------


## riogo

*grey* поделись репой?)))))))))))))

----------


## grey

> *grey* поделись репой?)))))))))))))


  к сожалению просить репу запрещено)

----------


## Freezer2007

а делится можно?))
давай мы просить небудем а ты просто так подаришь)).

"Поделись ты репою своей
И она ещё не раз к тебе вернётсо...." :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## grey

> а делится можно?))
> давай мы просить небудем а ты просто так подаришь)).
> 
> "Поделись ты репою своей
> И она ещё не раз к тебе вернётсо...."


  репутацию тебе поставят и так, если будешь болтать о полезном или интересном писать, ты ж это умеешь)

----------


## tellm

Grey, некоторые не довольны, не ограничивай возможности посетителей. 
Это неправильно, сам подумай. Репутация не нужна. Здесь не так много посетителей бывает каждый день, модераторы сами справятся с неуместными и провокационными комментариями. 
Не делай этот форум похожим на развлекательные форумы, которых и так полно. Оставь всё, как было раньше. Когда-то это был необычный форум, сюда захаживали интересные, неординарные люди.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

*Grey* Что будет, если модератору понизят репутацию? смогут модераторы зайти в закрытую для него тему, чтобы модерировать ее?
ИМХО, не особо то нужна репутация на форуме..

----------


## grey

> Grey, некоторые не довольны, не ограничивай возможности посетителей. 
> Это неправильно, сам подумай. Репутация не нужна. Здесь не так много посетителей бывает каждый день, модераторы сами справятся с неуместными и провокационными комментариями. 
> Не делай этот форум похожим на развлекательные форумы, которых и так полно. Оставь всё, как было раньше. Когда-то это был необычный форум, сюда захаживали интересные, неординарные люди.


  Репутация была и раньше, просто никто не обращал на зелёный квадратик в профиле. Сейчас же я сказал что она у всех существует и все сразу стали против неё. *А она как была раньше и не на что не влияла, так и осталось.*

----------


## Freezer2007

В Советском союзе секса небыло)), после того как об этом публично заявили - наблюдался всплеск рождаемости)).

вывод: скоро Грэя по репе ктото обгонит)))

----------


## tellm

В разделах "способы суицида" могут писать и читать те, кто:
1. зарегистрирован не менее чем неделю назад;
2. имеет не отрицательную репутацию;
3. имеет более 10 сообщений.

Почему бы не убрать все эти ограничения и не сделать доступным этот раздел для всех зарегистрированных пользователей? И про троллинг не надо мне говорить.

----------


## grey

> В разделах "способы суицида" могут писать и читать те, кто:
> 1. зарегистрирован не менее чем неделю назад;
> 2. имеет не отрицательную репутацию;
> 3. имеет более 10 сообщений.
> 
> Почему бы не убрать все эти ограничения и не сделать доступным этот раздел для всех зарегистрированных пользователей? И про троллинг не надо мне говорить.


  все претензии по этому в соответствующую тему. подобные разделы будут видны не всем - и не обсуждается.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> В разделах "способы суицида" могут писать и читать те, кто:
> 1. зарегистрирован не менее чем неделю назад;
> 2. имеет не отрицательную репутацию;
> 3. имеет более 10 сообщений.
> 
> Почему бы не убрать все эти ограничения и не сделать доступным этот раздел для всех зарегистрированных пользователей? И про троллинг не надо мне говорить.


 А про МВД и Рубена тебе не говорили??  Такую защиту поставили, чтобы форум мог жить..

----------


## tellm

grey, ок

Волк-Одиночка, ну, если кому-то приятно думать, что эта защита сработает против нападок троллей, Рубена и МВД,  то разочаровывать  кого-то не имеет смысла. Мне безразлично, пусть остаются такие правила.

----------

